# Break-in burn in the "beast"



## pumiglk (Aug 28, 2008)

New Equinox installed in previous Rumsford fireplace over the summer.  Temps dipped to about 40F the other night and I could hold off no longer.  Figured a break-in fire was in order to make sure everything was working - that almost washed with my wife who still thinks I am certifiable for lighting a stove in August.  Drew nice on start up; shut down nice as stone warmed.  I think Mr. Propane man is going to be very unhappy :lol:   Figured I would post a pic as few of these are seen even on this sight yet and haven't seen any with flame yet.  Can't wait to see this thing going for real.  NOt sure about the image upload thing but here it goes...


----------



## pumiglk (Aug 28, 2008)

Well that didn't work too well - I will read up on the embedded in post options for now I guess it is the old fashoned way


----------



## pinewoodburner (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a huge stove in a large fireplace.  Looks great.  Give us a report on how it burns and the burn times after you have been using it, and how that thing heats.  Jeff


----------



## SteveT (Aug 28, 2008)

My wife was (is) the same regarding summer burns. But when you get it cranking to burn off the chemical smells she will be glad you are burning when opening the windows doesn't seem even crazier.


----------



## eightpilot (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great!!  Nice choice.   8


----------



## smokinj (Aug 28, 2008)

That will work very well!


----------



## Todd (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great. Tell your wife it's better to break in your stove while you can still open all the windows to get rid of the curring metal paint stink. Besides, you paid big bucks for that beast, you should be able to fire it whenever you want!


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh hell ya.  That is sweet.  All that stone will be a great heat sink to gently release heat back into the living space.  All you need now is a big yellar dog to curl up in front of it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2008)

That is a real beauty. It looks great in the stone setting. Nice job on the hearth extension too. 

Have you tried anything to clean the soot off the stone? It should be the last time it will need cleaning now the Equinox is connected.


----------



## pumiglk (Aug 28, 2008)

BeGreen - Thanks! I was hoping the extension would look like it had been there all along but I guess that would be reaching.  Would love to remove the soot off the stone.  Was thinking diltuted TSP and a scrubby pad.  Any other suggestions welcome (standard spray cleaner stuff didn't touch it no suprise probably).



> Oh hell ya.  That is sweet.  All that stone will be a great heat sink to gently release heat back into the living space.  All you need now is a big yellar dog to curl up in front of it.


  How about a little black lab and a Fat beagle ;-) 

The best thing is not having a 42 x 42 inch hole in my house every time we light a fire - that big ol fire place could look mighty pretty when the yule log was blazing but come the end of the month there was reckoning to be done with Mr. Propane man.  With 12+ acres of hardwood as my back lawn (6 cords stacked, split and seasoning since spring)  I am looking forward to a warm winter for a change.


----------



## begreen (Aug 28, 2008)

TSP would be my choice, but there are probably other solutions too. Try a small area (one stone) first. 

Here's a few links for cleaning soot:

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/soot
(dry sponge - http://www.parish-supply.com/dry_cleaning_sponge.htm)
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/washing-soda-fireplace-soot-remover.html
http://seasonal-home-maintenance.suite101.com/article.cfm/fireplaces


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 28, 2008)

My soapstone looked bright blue like that at first and then got darker with more color streaks as it was used. So expect the color to change. TO me the break in fumes from the stone smelled like pancakes being cooked. Not that bad really.


----------



## Wireman131 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I have to admit that we did the same thing a few days ago.   Just put in a Lopi Leydon this spring and didn't have a "real" fire in it until now.  The stove drafted way better than I ever expected, and did a great job.  It was kind of strange having a fire going with the windows open, but the smell of the paint curing was too much to handle.


----------



## pen (Sep 2, 2008)

Great looking setup.  I'll be interested to see an after season pic to compare to.  Interested in seeing how the soapstone breaks in colorwise.  

pen


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 2, 2008)

A heating King perched in his castle.  Love the look of that stove. If it heats as good as it looks than your gonna be toasty warm. Congrats & Enjoy!


----------

